
Anyone can make an emoji. I’m the proof - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/1/20938486/how-to-make-emoji-yawning-face-waffle-proposal-unicode
======
lightgreen
I wish emoji weren’t a part of Unicode standard but rather some markup
extension.

------
tulunsutao
Very nice to see more awareness about emoji proposals!

